# Micro mix for 300 litre Hardwater tank?



## Jay1 (14 Feb 2015)

Hi guys I understand the Macro side, but do I have to buy trace or premixes?
What are people using in there micro side if dry mix? 
From what I can tell its the iron Fe component which is majority of the compound?
I have hardwater already.
Cheers
Jay


----------



## Jay1 (14 Feb 2015)

Found what I was looking for, thanks for looking!


----------

